# The most and less photogenic countries in the world?



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Xusein said:


> Yeah, this thread is a waste.


No is not.

It actually says a lot about the content that we see daily here on SSC.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Mediterranean Europe have spectacular combination of almost everything- landscape, urbanscape, people and architecture. 

Spain, Italy, Greece, Malta and Turkey.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

musiccity said:


> I have no idea what NK looks like.


Very mountainous

































The cities look like Chinese cities in the 1970s, depends if you like that or not. Most people don't...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

BringMe said:


> No is not.
> 
> It actually says a lot about the content that we see daily here on SSC.


Can seeing places on the internet really replace real life experiences? I don't think so. I can see half of the world on Google now.

We're just going to see people make bad remarks on places that they never visited due to media consumption.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Skyprince said:


> But that's only related to nature ?
> 
> There are beautiful beaches ( good water clarity) and amazing-looking modern towers in GCC.
> 
> I think we should consider urban scape, culture, architecture etc beside nature.


I think here they're focusing on the "visual part" though, and I can understand that huge swaths of deserted land may not be everyone's taste ; but I also understand that we are referring to personal tastes, so to each its own


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Skyprince said:


> Spain, Italy, Greece, Malta and *Turkey.*


I totally agree with Turkey, in fact turkey actually surprise me a lot! I was checking yesterday the istanbul thread in the international urban forum and I was amazed with how well organized the city is.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyway, I actually think some deserts are pretty cool. It makes a great contrast to the forests that I'm used to seeing. 

I'd love to go to the deserts and rent a ATV one day. I've seen some beautiful pictures of deserts worldwide.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Skyprince said:


> But that's only related to nature ?
> 
> There are beautiful beaches ( good water clarity) and amazing-looking modern towers in GCC.
> 
> I think we should consider urban scape, culture, architecture etc beside nature.





AmoreUrbs said:


> I don't think so ; there are many beautiful areas there, if we exclude the huge parts of urban developments.. in the US more apt candidates would more probably be some Inland parts with lot of desert or just plain farmland (Mexico, Arizona, parts of the Midwest etc.)


Guys I used to live there, I know what I'm talking about. And I'm excluding the cities, beaches are ugly too.


But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

For real though, I'd say that I haven't seen anything like New Zealand.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Xusein said:


> Anyway, I actually think some deserts are pretty cool. It makes a great contrast to the forests that I'm used to seeing.
> 
> I'd love to go to the deserts and rent a ATV one day. I've seen some beautiful pictures of deserts worldwide.


They are not bad but they can get repetitive ; I like a compromise like in Spain, Western Maghreb, Turkey, Middle-East &c


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I find Utah to be one of the most beautiful US states:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

AmoreUrbs said:


> They are not bad but they can get repetitive ; I like a compromise like in Spain, Western Maghreb, Turkey, Middle-East &c


Can't that be said about other landscapes? Most of the Eastern US is nonstop forests or farms with little elevation difference. Driving down the highways gets boring quick.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Probably one of the most photogenic countries is Slovenia


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree in that either Italy or Spain is the most photogenic. I don't know which is the least in the world but I consider Finland to be the least photogenic of the countries I've visited.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Xusein said:


> Can't that be said about other landscapes? Most of the Eastern US is nonstop forests or farms with little elevation difference. Driving down the highways gets boring quick.


That too (and generally to every very flat landscape), but I personally prefer some greenery to the desert


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

(Without taking nature into consideration), Italy is like a huge open air museum.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

most photogenic: israel
least photogenic: palestine

:troll:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I would say my country Romania is a beautiful underrated gem, with the gorgeous Transylvania, a beautiful delta and the endless sunflower fields. Along with other Eastern European countries like Slovenia, Bulgaria, Hungary, Ukraine, etc. Of course, all countries are beautiful in their own ways.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

musiccity said:


> Probably one of the most photogenic countries is Slovenia


The regions surrounding the Alps are some of the most beautiful things in Europe (if not the most beautiful thing)


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> most photogenic: israel
> least photogenic: palestine
> 
> :troll:


I knew it we would start with more of the same.. and NO, Palestine has also beautiful sceneries, just not well kept (for obvious reasons)


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Some Places Looking more photogenic Depending on Season and Weather....*

I used to live in the Los Angeles area and in the summer it was too smoggy and hazy. But in the winter after a nice rain the skies are clear and the skyscrapers shine with the the snowed mountains as backdrop.

Now I live in Arizona and in the summer is miserable with the sunlight intensity too strong and all vegetation scorched and yellow. But if you come in a Spring day the place is full of desert greenery and beautiful wild flowers everywhere......


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

If NYC were a country, it would be very photogenic. :drool:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Galro said:


> I agree in that either Italy or Spain is the most photogenic. I don't know which is the least in the world but I consider Finland to be the least photogenic of the countries I've visited.


Where have you been to? :?

I considered the lakes region beautiful:










Maybe a bit plain but gorgeous.




Levathian said:


> + 1
> I think Russia & North Korea are similarly unphotogenic


Lol

The largest country on Earth, with permafrost, taiga, etc. cannot be considered ugly. It is not Brazil, Venezuela or Congo, but far from being ugly I think. Also, quite unknown.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

I think that it depends on the photographer, what you use etc. 

Some people can make even a chair look good whereas others (like me)...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

weird said:


> Where have you been to? :?
> 
> I considered the lakes region beautiful:
> 
> ...


Compared to most countries I find that rather boring and nothing to get excited over to be honest.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Finland is not bad, although between the four Nordic countries it comes up as the flattest and plainest ; add to that the quite low densities and maybe the lest historical architecture (especially because of the ghastly urban planning in the last decades).. Norway nature-wise is the most amazing


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Iceland have the least amount of historic buildings in the Nordics. I'm not sure whether Finland or Norway have the second least though.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Galro said:


> ^^ Iceland have the least amount of historic buildings in the Nordics. I'm not sure whether Finland or Norway have the second least though.


I should've been saying Scandinavia ; in my mind I consider Iceland to be separated (like "Insular Nordic").. however I think Norway has kept something more than Finland, not sure though


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Photogenic: Greece, Turkey, Italy, Spain, Croatia, Bosnia, Portugal, Norway, Germany, France, Switzerland, Austria, Canada, USA, Mexico, Venezuela, Peru, Chile, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Congo, South Africa, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Vietnam, New Zealand, China and Japan.

Unphotogenic: Mongolia, Belarus, Moldova, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Saudi Arabia, Libya, Turkmenistan, Somalia, North Sudan, Tchad, Mali, Paraguay, Botswana.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Micronesia:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Estonia ugly?


Town Hall Square of Tallinn by tarmo888, on Flickr


Old Town of Tartu, Estonia by tarmo888, on Flickr


Randmae by Siim Jänes, on Flickr


Kõpu Peninsula, Hiiumaa by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ That last picture :master:

I wonder what type of trees are those


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Some are pine trees.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

BringMe said:


> ^^ That last picture :master:
> 
> I wonder what type of trees are those


Norwegian spruce I think.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

AmoreUrbs said:


> I should've been saying Scandinavia ; in my mind I consider Iceland to be separated (like "Insular Nordic")..


I think Denmark feels more like the odd one out of the Nordic countries; They feels much closer to the Netherlands in many ways. 


AmoreUrbs said:


> however I think Norway has kept something more than Finland, not sure though


It's possible. I do think that Norway may have been more powerful and more wealth than Finland up to the arrival of the black death, which devastated the Norwegian state. Many of Norways historic sites - the Nidaros cathedral, the stave churches, Akershus fortress etc. - was built at that time.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Estonia ugly?


Yeah, I was surprised with that...

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/olegzaezdny/4959734338/


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Galro said:


> Compared to most countries I find that rather boring and nothing to get excited over to be honest.


We definitely like what we don't have


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Latvia: 

It's flat, but it's not ugly...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

weird said:


> We definitely like what we don't have


It's not that. Flat, large areas covered in forest is actually a rather rare thing in Norway. Most of our flat areas are either barren plateaus (Finnmarksvidda, Hardangervidda), glaciers (Jostedalsbreen) or farm land (Jæren, parts of Vestfold and Østfold). The only thing comparable I can think of in Norway is Finnskogen, which funnily enough are named after Finns. Despite the fact that such areas are rare here then I do not find them particularly interesting. On the other hand I really like the look of our fjords and Lofoten even thought they are relatively more common - it's just a shame that they are located in Norway and suffers from our depressive climate and our ugly building culture.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Robi_damian said:


> Unphotogenic: Mongolia, Belarus, Moldova, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Saudi Arabia, Libya, Turkmenistan, *Somalia*, North Sudan, Tchad, Mali, Paraguay, Botswana.


Indeed. What an ugly place.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sealand can into beauty.


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Most photogenic: All of the Mediterranean countries, Brazil, Chile, Phillippines

Least photogenic: many former communist countries in Eastern Europe and Central Asia, GCC countries, Pakistan


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Most Photogenic:

Philippines, Georgia, Australia, Belgium, Czech Republic, Austria, Japan, China, Singapore, Chile, US, Mexico & Colombia.

Least Photogenic:

Haiti, Moldova, Kosovo, East Timor, Niger


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Mountain: A granite monolith right outside of Atlanta.









I'll be going there this weekend.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Wyoming is a beautiful state as well. I went there back in 2006, and it was beautiful.

Grand Teton Mountains:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Galro said:


> It's not that. Flat, large areas covered in forest is actually a rather rare thing in Norway. Most of our flat areas are either barren plateaus (Finnmarksvidda, Hardangervidda), glaciers (Jostedalsbreen) or farm land (Jæren, parts of Vestfold and Østfold). The only thing comparable I can think of in Norway is Finnskogen, which funnily enough are named after Finns. Despite the fact that such areas are rare here then I do not find them particularly interesting. On the other hand I really like the look of our fjords and Lofoten even thought they are relatively more common - it's just a shame that they are located in Norway and suffers from our depressive climate and our ugly building culture.


Oh come on. I found many buildings beautiful in Oslo. What about that new development in the port (close to the City Hall)? They look rather impressive and livable for me. And what about the offices that you are building in front of the Opera House? Also, some of those wood houses that are everywhere on the road to Kongsvinger are beautiful. 

What I didn't like too much, but I understand the reason why are this way, is that many houses looked so street-oriented and excessively glassy, which made them look a bit like Big Brother. But it is quite logical in a country were sunlight is a very important thing.

For instance, I think that most of the Spanish Franquist development are quite ugly. I consider them quite vivid and livable, but when it comes to being photogenic, I don't think so that they are close to that. On the other hand, you told me that they are not that bad.. To each is own, I suppose :dunno:

PS: I understand what you meant with Finland and I share it until a certain point. It is not so diverse but I don't know, I liked something about it. It gave me a real feeling of being in touch with nature, like in harmony with all those forests and eco-friendly things. I liked it very much, to be honest :yes:


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Malaysia is exceptionally photogenic this year since 2014 is also Visit Malaysia Year


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

jartmo said:


> Least photogenic: many former communist countries in Eastern Europe


Wow so ugly.

















































































Razvan Negrea.


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Have you actually seen any? :|


Yes, they are better IRL than what they look in photos. I have a very positive opinion of Eastern Europe but it's not that easy to come up with impressive shots in comparisson with other places.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ They were communist, so it doesn't matter.














:troll:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

every country has beautiful and ugly parts ... this thread is stupid and based more on how countries are perceived than how actually they look. btw the least Photogenic must be Pakistan , North Korea , Iran , Palestine , China , Russia and all those anti-WEST countries.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

the Beauty Brazil.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

OldKool said:


> every country has beautiful and ugly parts ... this thread is stupid and based more on how countries are perceived than how actually they look. btw the least Photogenic must be Pakistan , North Korea , Iran , Palestine , China , Russia and all those anti-WEST countries.


Exactly this.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Most photogenic: Every OECD country (minus Turkey, Mexico and Chile)
Least photogenic: Every non-OECD country (and Turkey, Mexico and Chile)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the most photogenic -- Canada

the less photogenic -- Outside Canada









:troll:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Nepal:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

koolio said:


> Most photogenic: Every OECD country (minus Turkey, Mexico and Chile)
> Least photogenic: Every non-OECD country (and Turkey, Mexico and Chile)


Chile is very photogenic.:nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Antarctica's an underrated beauty


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

L.A.F.2. said:


> For real though, I'd say that I haven't seen anything like New Zealand.


Is that Lake Wanaka?

If so I've canoed through there!


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

There isn't any country in the world which can be considered ugly or un-photogenic.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

ovnours said:


> Probably the least photogenic are these island states in the *Pacific/Carribean*. Nauru, Navassa and all those countries that fit in one frame.


?? That's like the most photogenic


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

No Love for Australia?

*Perth*


















*Sydney*









*Gold Coast*


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

how can a country be photogenic or not photogenic?

maybe a title like most photogenic and least photogenic places on earth would have been better?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Most beautiful
1. Brazil
2. China
3. Japan
4. Italy
5. Indonesia
6. Turkey
7. Morocco
8. Spain
9. United States
10. Egypt

Overrated, though not ugly
1. Australia
2. Russia
3. Sweden
4. Mexico
5. South Africa
6. India
7. France
8. Peru
9. United Kingdom
10. Chile


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ sure, if you say so Mr. globetrotter :happy:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

Every country in the world would have photogenic places, and also some places not worth photographing.
NZ is pretty good though:cheers:



PD said:


> Is that Lake Wanaka?
> If so I've canoed through there!


That is Milford Sound looking towards the iconic Mitre Peak.
Believe it or not, there is 2000km of open ocean right behind that mountain!
(link to Google Maps)


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Sadly the opinions about the national beauties of this thread is sometimes something based about stereotypes than the reality of things.. I also think it's useless to generalise, as there may be different standards of what can be regarded as beautiful or not


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*A beauty part of Brazil*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Argentina can into beauty :tongue3:*



rosalia catan said:


> http://www.toyoteros.com.ar/foro/printthread.php?tid=25346





Nando_ros said:


> Valle por Cildo Sonda, en Flickr





Marce-salta said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/74645370.jpg





rosalia catan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nando_ros said:


> Catedral por German G, en Flickr





rosalia catan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=228147233949082&set=o.342058929160461&type=3&theater


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Among all countries I've visited, Egypt is relatively flat, has worst & most disorganized urbanscape, bad-looking neighborhoods, loads of graffitis , open garbage in cities & towns , very badly maintained historical sites, rather ugly urban parks, etc

Some nice beaches like Matrouh, Hurghada, Sinai etc but overall the sights in Egypt look quite unpleasant to eyes


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> *Argentina can into beauty :tongue3:*


Patagonia is one of the most beautiful parts of Argentina


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Even industrial areas can be photogenic:


























http://users.telenet.be/rudy.engels/bd/haven1


----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think a whole country can be un-photogenic, maybe some cities.



Manitopiaaa said:


> Most beautiful
> 1. Brazil
> 2. China
> 3. Japan
> ...


This is like the worst list ever.


----------



## Arkitexture (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think any list of most photogenic countries is complete without Canada in it . From coast to coast to coast:

*Newfoundland
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rjproduct/2764848163/

*Prince Edward Island
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10683021643/

*Nova Scotia
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/langille/2939092598/

*New Brunswick
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nextar/9711908727/

*Quebec*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/2586791402/

*Ontario*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtwigg98/6733944743/

*Manitoba*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelmanitoba/7605882580/

*Saskatchewan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suckamc/5247417419/

*Alberta*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lytfyre/3924147037/

*British Columbia
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/2525981564/

*The North* (Yukon, Northwest Territories, Nunavut)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gord99/9812713595/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangergord/239472336/


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Raffo said:


> I don't think a whole country can be un-photogenic, maybe some cities.
> 
> This is like the worst list ever.


*Lyon - Francia. Juarez - Mexique*

Wonder why you'd say that kay:


----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ I actually agree with Mexico, the rest of the list is the problem. Egypt 10 most beautiul? lol


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Raffo said:


> ^^ I actually agree with Mexico, the rest of the list is the problem. Egypt 10 most beautiul? lol


Egypt is not just Cairo my friend


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

Bit of a silly thread really as all medium/large are incredibly photogenic and how can you decide which is more or less?? 

What do you like to look at? Historical cities, modern architecture? green vegetation? mountains? sandy beaches? monuments? 

France, United Kingdom, Spain, Italy, USA, China etc etc ... 

Everywhere offers similar, it's just different. 

There is not right answer.


----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Egypt is not just Cairo my friend


Any other city is better off :/



Morocco over Spain is complete a non-sense. But well is your opinion, I just couldn't agree less, no need to feel attacked.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Most beautiful
> 1. Brazil
> *2. China*
> *3. Japan*
> ...


I hazard a guess if you drove for 2 hours in any direction in all of those countries. The places you'd take the most pictures are highlighted.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Raffo said:


> Any other city is better off :/
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco over Spain is complete a non-sense. But well is your opinion, I just couldn't agree less, no need to feel attacked.


I found Morocco more naturally beautiful. And I traveled Spain for 6 months


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

There are no most- and least photogenic countries! Everywhere you can find beauty...and ugliness.
Though I'm always a little disappointed to see my own country, *Germany*, being very underrated in that regard. Many people consider it industrial, boring with mostly ugly, post war cities.
But that's not really true at all:


El Castillo de Luis II de Baviera by FJcuenca, on Flickr


Paseando por Rotemburgo by FJcuenca, on Flickr


Islands by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr


Enjoy The Sun by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7548179936/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Bastei by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Maria Gern und der Watzmann by [email protected], on Flickr


the rose window by dmmaus, on Flickr


ruegen_0365 by culpain, on Flickr


Ramsau mit Schnee, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany) by kruhme, on Flickr


Avalon by hipydeus, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4242930408/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


between the green rocks by Mace2000, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/


Sankt Coloman (Schwangau) by [email protected], on Flickr


Reichsburg in Cochem by olipennell, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Plönlein by cndrs, on Flickr


Who Doesn't Love a Castle? by Extra Medium, on Flickr


Hanseatic sunrise by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Morning fog in Lüneburger Heide by Zermie, on Flickr


Lichtenstein Castle - Germany by kryyslee, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

#7 is my fave Maria Gern und der Watzmann


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Most beautiful
> 1. Brazil
> 2. China
> 3. Japan
> ...


Agree-infact I'd take it further and say that Australia is both totally overrated and ugly with it's clean air and blue skies.:clown:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Birmingham said:


> Bit of a silly thread really as all medium/large are incredibly photogenic and how can you decide which is more or less??
> 
> What do you like to look at? Historical cities, modern architecture? green vegetation? mountains? sandy beaches? monuments?
> 
> ...


Of course there is no right answer given that this tread is about what *you consider* to be most and least photogenic country around, which is completely subjective like all things you may or may not consider.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

One last batch of pictures (from Germany, if you haven't guessed):


Alps View by andywon, on Flickr


WESTERHEVER by analogmartin, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscopuentes/6727051855/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alpenbild/6886124583/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Wir stehen zusammen... by Guido Bl., on Flickr


Passat / Travemünde by Doblonaut, on Flickr


Schweriner Schloß by Bellavonte, on Flickr


A Little Place I found on the way to dinner in Germany by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Linderhof by marconogues, on Flickr


Monchau by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr


Schloss Mespelbrunn by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Lindau I by Thomas Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

_X_ said:


> Agree-infact I'd take it further and say that Australia is both totally overrated and ugly with it's clean air and blue skies.:clown:


Meh, Nothing in those pics that can't be found better somewhere else


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Meh, Nothing in those pics that can't be found better somewhere else


Well then I guessby your logic noone should suggest anywhere unless it is the absolute unbeatable best there is.

Dont post a pic of a rainforest unless it is the best rainforest out there :nuts:
Dont post a pic of a mountain unless it is the tallest mountain out there :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Cuba, not the most beautiful ever, but still underrated.









I love how there are so many beautiful 50s cars


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

PD said:


> Well then I guessby your logic noone should suggest anywhere unless it is the absolute unbeatable best there is.
> 
> Dont post a pic of a rainforest unless it is the best rainforest out there :nuts:
> Dont post a pic of a mountain unless it is the tallest mountain out there :nuts:


I think Australia's natural beauty is fairly common. Nothing world class outside GBR. It's a dime a dozen and 1/2 is arid wasteland. It'd probably barely crack my Top 25. No disrespect to the cities though.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

weird said:


> Oh come on. I found many buildings beautiful in Oslo. What about that new development in the port (close to the City Hall)? They look rather impressive and livable for me. And what about the offices that you are building in front of the Opera House? Also, some of those wood houses that are everywhere on the road to Kongsvinger are beautiful.


With the new developments close to the city hall, then I guess you are referring to Tjuvholmen? I agree, I find them pretty nice too. The development next to the opera is okay but suffers from the fact that our directorate of cultural heritage decided to abruptly set the height limit on some 60 meters after it was decided how many square meters the development should contain, which have resulted in some building being unnecessarily massive. However neither of these projects represent the general building culture in Norway though; They are both considered to be the best of the best and is something the city have put quite a lot of prestige in building. You won't find anything comparable to that along our famous fjords or in most of Oslo for that matter. If you went further into the city then you will have seen typical Norwegian way of building cities. 

Førde is a typical example of cities you will find next to our fjords. 


weird said:


> What I didn't like too much, but I understand the reason why are this way, is that many houses looked so street-oriented and excessively glassy, which made them look a bit like Big Brother. But it is quite logical in a country were sunlight is a very important thing.


I don't think that got much to we that to be honest. The most pleasant landscape during the winter months are rather colorful historical areas like this and that is what the public usually seems to prefer too. The only aesthetic requirement our bureaucrats have is that it should be modern and of high architectural quality, although the application of the later seems to be somewhat lacking in reality. 

I believe it's simply a trend among our architects. 


weird said:


> For instance, I think that most of the Spanish Franquist development are quite ugly. I consider them quite vivid and livable, but when it comes to being photogenic, I don't think so that they are close to that. On the other hand, you told me that they are not that bad.. To each is own, I suppose :dunno:


I do not consider them to be photogenic either. All I am saying is that they look good compared to what other countries put on the period and they looks very well-planned, meaning Spanish cities in general have suffered less from the post war-era than most countries. 



weird said:


> PS: I understand what you meant with Finland and I share it until a certain point. It is not so diverse but I don't know, I liked something about it. It gave me a real feeling of being in touch with nature, like in harmony with all those forests and eco-friendly things. I liked it very much, to be honest :yes:


I'm sure it is nice enough to live and be there, but I don't consider it to be photogenic comparable to other countries sights.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Meh, Nothing in those pics that can't be found better somewhere else


Puberty isn't that far off.Enjoy it

Then come back when you have actually travelled using money that you earned yourself


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

_X_ said:


> Puberty isn't that far off.Enjoy it
> 
> Then come back when you have actually travelled using money that you earned yourself


Cute, a personal attack on the Internet. How "grown up" of you :wave:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Cuba, not the most beautiful ever, but still underrated.


Lived there, visited again on July-August 2012. Cuba is a so beautiful country. A trip from Havana to Varadero through the Vía Blanca is a must, with all the landscapes and coastal towns. And the colonial architecture found in every single town with it's soft "caribbean" colours is wonderful :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was thinking of visiting there at some point, actually.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing GErmany.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tiaren said:


> One last batch of pictures (from Germany, if you haven't guessed):
> 
> 
> Monchau by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr


Peaceful :cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arkitexture said:


> I don't think any list of most photogenic countries is complete without Canada in it . From coast to coast to coast:
> 
> 
> *The North* (Yukon, Northwest Territories, Nunavut)
> ...


Very beautiful place.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

A semi-desert scenario in Brazil :cheers: .


Piauí - BR-020 - (geometria) por Agência CNT de Notícias, no Flickr

*Lençois maranheneses :cheers: .*




















*Amazonas river*











MOuntains


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Those last two pictures are beautiful! I've never seen something like that, desert, but with water at the bottom of the dunes.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those last two pictures are beautiful! I've never seen something like that, desert, but with water at the bottom of the dunes.


Its the Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, its area is about 1550 km².


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Stupid thread is stupid!


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

invincibletiger said:


> There isn't any country in the world which can be considered ugly or un-photogenic.


*THIS!!*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> Stupid thread is stupid!


It's not a stupid thread, to me.

Definitely some countries/places are more pleasant to look at ( overall ) than others. Italy has very pleasant sights overall, but Egypt is not pleasant overall. 

And that's what makes many people choose some countries above rest for holidays.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those last two pictures are beautiful! I've never seen something like that, desert, but with water at the bottom of the dunes.


That's because it is not a desert but one of the largest coastal dunes areas of the world. If not the largest of all.


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> It's not a stupid thread, to me.
> 
> Definitely some countries/places are more pleasant to look at ( overall ) than others. Italy has very pleasant sights overall, but Egypt is not pleasant overall.
> 
> And that's what makes many people choose some countries above rest for holidays.


photogenic or non-photogenic places are not restricted by artificial borders, the planet has some places that some might view as photogenic while other's won't but these do not start or stop at the man made borders of countries.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Most Photographed Places In the World 2013*
Google has done it again. This time, it has compiled a heat map of the most photographed places in the world.

http://www.sightsmap.com/

TOP 100
*100-91*
100. Stonehenge (UK)
99. Odessa (Ukraine)
98. Moscow (Russia)
97. Zadar (Croatia)
96. Saint Petersburg (Russia)
95. Kraków (Poland)
94. Jerusalem (Israel)
93. Marrakech (Morocco)
92. Bologna (Italy)
91. Bucharest (Romania)

*90-81*
90. Santiago (Chile)
89. Innsbruck (Austria)
88. Bruges (Belgium)
87. Taj Mahal (India)
86. Salamanca (Spain)
85. Vancouver (Canada)
84. Angkor Wat (Cambodia)
83. Corfu (Greece)
82. Ronda (Spain)
81. Cusco (Peru)

*80-71*
80. Montreal (Canada)
79. Chania (Greece)
78. Strasbourg (France)
77. Hamburg (Germany)
76. Zurich (Switzerland)
75. Hoover Dam (USA)
74. Estadio Riazor (Spain)
73. Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)
72. Palma de Mallorca (Spain)
71. Split (Croatia)

*70-61*
70. Segovia (Spain)
69. Valletta (Malta)
68. Malaga (Spain)
67. Palm Islands (UAE)
66. Kyoto (Japan)
65. Brussels (Belgium)
64. Bilbao (Spain)
63. Copenhagen (Denmark)
62. Singapore (Singapore)
61. Valley of the Kings (Egypt)

*60-51*
60. Pamukkale (Turkey)
59. Rovinj (Croatia)
58. Cordoba (Spain)
57. Milan (Italy)
56. Alanya (Turkey)
55. Bangkok (Thailand)
54. Cologne (Germany)
53. Iguazu Falls (Argentina)
52. Melbourne (Australia)
51. Ipanema (Brazil)

*50-41*
50. Andalusia (Spain)
48. Valencia (Spain)
49. Dublin (Ireland)
47. San Sebastian (Spain)
46. Fira (Greece)
45. Boston (USA)
44. Amsterdam (Netherlands)
43. Nice (France)
42. Porto (Portugal)
41. Mexico City (Mexico)

*40-31*
40. Berlin (Germany)
39. Toledo (Spain)
38. Sao Paulo (Brazil)
37. Bratislava (Slovakia)
36. Tokyo (Japan)
35. Athens (Greece)
34. Palace of Versailles (France)
33. Granada (Spain)
32. Salzburg (Austria)
31. Vienna (Austria)

*30-21*
30. Neuschwanstein Castle (Germany)
29. Greater Toronto Area (Canada)
28. Verona (Italy)
27. Munich (Germany)
26. Las Vegas Strip (USA)
25. Washington DC (USA)
24. Kowloon (China)
23. Lisbon (Portugal)
22. Pisa (Italy)
21. Havana (Cuba)

*20-11*
20. San Francisco (USA)
19. Beijing (China)
18. Shanghai (China)
17. Chicago (USA)
16. Great Pyramid of Giza (Egypt)
15. London (UK)
14. Sydney (Australia)
13. Niagara Falls (Canada)
12. Madrid (Spain)
11. Prague (Czech Republic)

*10-1*
10. Budapest (Hungary)
09. Buenos Aires (Argentina)
08. Florence (Italy)
07. Monte Carlo (Monaco)
06. Venice (Italy)
05. Istanbul (Turkey)
04. Paris (France)
03. Barcelona (Spain)
02. Rome (Italy)
01. New York City (USA)​


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Cataratas do Iguaçu/Cataratas del Iguazú (Brazil/Argentina borders)









http://www.cataratasdoiguacu.com.br/portal/

Niagara Falls (US/Canada borders)









http://www.inaresort.com/images/niagara-falls-niagara-falls-free-wallpaper-wallpapers-17391.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Fred_ said:


> That's because it is not a desert but one of the largest coastal dunes areas of the world. If not the largest of all.


Yeah, I meant to say "like desert"


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Colombia is really un-photogenic specially the urban areas.


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

AltinD said:


> There are no sand dunes at the coast, you have to go more inland. It's smple metheology












Sandwich Harbour disagrees with you.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ yep, there are sand dunes just like that along the oregon coast in the US.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

BringMe said:


> Colombia is really un-photogenic specially the urban areas.


It's a South American problem. Wonderful nature but shitty urban look (with exceptions obviously).


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

IThomas said:


> *The Most Photographed Places In the World 2013*
> Google has done it again. This time, it has compiled a heat map of the most photographed places in the world.
> 
> http://www.sightsmap.com/
> ...


I highly doubt that list is anywhere near accurate, lol.

Barcelona (03) more photographed than Paris (04)...?
London (15) far behind these two, even behind Budapest (10), Madrid (12) and Sydney (14)...?
And Neuschwanstein Castle (30) was more photographed than whole Vienna (31)...?
Last but not least Munich (27) more photographed than Berlin (40)...?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Ridiculous contribution
Niagara Falls will not have more photo's taken than all of LONDON
The Pyramids cannot possibly have as many photo's taken as a city such as Beijing and Neuschwanstein Castle won't have more photo's taken than Tokyo


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

This really, _totally_ depends purely on the photographer. A good one will utilize his opportunity in any landscape, weather, time and urbanscape to produce a fantastic photograph. Sure, they won't make Ouagadougou look like Osaka but they'd rather grab the ugliness and convert it into a piece of an aesthetically pleasing art. 

So this thread is fundamentally pointless.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Levathian said:


> + 1
> I think Russia & North Korea are similarly unphotogenic


North Korea looks like the Appalachians between Montreal and Boston, w.r.t. topography, weather, vegetation.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

UAE


----------

